# New DROID 3 Easy One Click Rooting Android App?



## D3DEVCHRIS

Would anyone be interested in a Droid 3 One Click Rooting Android App for your Handset?

I'm willing to build if enough are interested!!!

BTW This would also work for Droid 2 Running Gingerbread & Droid 2 Global Running Gingerbread As Well As Any Other MOTO DROID SERIES PHONES!!!

REPLY IF YOU ARE INTERESTED


----------



## D3DEVCHRIS

I AM MORE THAN WILLING TO CREATE AN APP FOR YOU GUYS!

ALSO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I CAN PORT SOME ROMS TO SAFESTRAP!!!


----------



## Onyxdroid

I would like this, I RSD to fastboot every time I load a new rom and I always forget to root, for it to be an app, that would be great


----------



## pgzerwer2

Please forge ahead! Loved having a root app on my OG Droid, and would like same for my D3.


----------



## juicy

This would be one less step in flashing a new rom. Id be down for this!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gkitab

Hell Ya! Would it only be for 5.6.890 and before or will it be able to do 5.7.894?


----------



## martinezs89

Im a go on this it would be so much easier


----------



## sparkyman

Most definitely. Please


----------



## nshrose

Heck yeah.please


----------



## izeltokatl

Most definitely


----------



## albinoman109

That would be awesome!


----------



## Onyxdroid

I would like you to port liberty 2.0 to sefestrap, please, I can see you being a very important D3 Dev, thanks.


----------



## jellydroid13

Liberty already is safestrap compatible I'm running it on safestrap right now


----------



## Mr. Cookie

I haven't ran into any issues with any roms using safestap. Make sure you have the latest version installed. +1 for liberty 2.0/safestrap.

Any new status on the rooting app. Just a thought but if you can do it in an app, can't the bad guys?


----------

